# Disney and Pixar Vs Dreamworks



## The810kid (Apr 12, 2010)

Who makes better 3d animated movies?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pixar. And it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Koi (Apr 12, 2010)

I mean.. really?

Damn Goobs, beat me to it.  Though, I must say, Dreamworks puts out some impressive artbooks.


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2010)

Pixar. It's not even up for debate.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2010)

Pixar has been releasing top quality films over the past decade. Some of Dreamworks films have been good but nothing on the level of Pixar.


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2010)

Pixar. Period.

Dreamwork's How to Train Your Dragon was at Pixar's level though.


----------



## Koi (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, Dreamworks has honestly been stepping up their game (HtTYD, Kung Fu Panda) but they just miss that Pixar quality.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 12, 2010)

Dreamworks makes decent movies, but Pixar makes great ones.

You ask anybody who they think is most responsible for slowly getting rid of the stigma against animated movies, they're gonna go with Pixar.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 12, 2010)

Pixar, obviously.


----------



## Dante (Apr 12, 2010)

Pixar, Dreamworks make some good stuff sometimes though


----------



## Brian (Apr 13, 2010)

Pixar

I loved Wall-E, The Incredibles, Up, and Ratatouille


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 13, 2010)

Im laughing at the fact no one has mentioned yet Disney.


----------



## Cel (Apr 13, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Im laughing at the fact no one has mentioned yet Disney.



Um.. Pixar is owned by Disney


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 13, 2010)

Dreamworks took my heart, after making "How to train your dragon". 
The pixars movies I like is Wall-E and OP.

I'm pretty even with both of them.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 13, 2010)

Cel said:


> Um.. Pixar is owned by Disney



Yup, but their films are totally separate, plus Disney exist since the 20's.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

New age Disney's own films kinda suck, no where near Pixar's level.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 13, 2010)

John Lassater is now in charge of Disney's Animation Department so let's see if he can whip them back into shape. Still, Pixar is top dog for now.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 13, 2010)

Pixar has made some of my favourite movies ever, sooo....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2010)

On average? Pixar.

Personally, for me? Pixar has *Wall-E* and *Toy Story*.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 14, 2010)

Both are good but Pixar is my favourite. (:


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Apr 15, 2010)

Does Pixar takes the pride about making every animation studio look like shit??

(i'mlookingatyougiblifans)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2010)

Well we are talking about cgi animations here, Disney can't really compete.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2010)

Pixar but I hear how to train your dragon is amazing.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 15, 2010)

I love both, but come on, it's gotta be Pixar. Nuff said


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2010)

Pixar obviously with 3d movies. disney with the old style animation


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 15, 2010)

There really isn't much of an argument here. Pixar by far.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 21, 2010)

I love DreamWorks animated movies, Prince of Egypt being a personal favourite, but they all just miss something that Pixar has. it does have the same life, or the same care. It feels like a movie when you see an animated dreamworks film... Pixar is like living a film.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2010)

As someone said Dreamworks makes good movies, Pixar makes great movies.

Pixar gets props from me because they exceed my expectations and surprise me, both Wall-e, Up and Cars I thought would be shit movies. Pixar is the master of personification.


----------



## jazz189 (Apr 21, 2010)

Its not even a debate Pixar is the better animation studio.

They have on average created some pretty great movies.

Dreamworks while they have gotten better, is not on the level Pixar is.

the current disney is kinda crappy, and I would have to say if I had a choice between the current disney animation studio and Ghilibi, its not a surprise on who I'd choose.


----------

